# Measure Power (Watts) from running PC?.



## Anthony1uk (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,

I am not sure if this is even possible. But I am of the assumption that if I dont ask I may never be certain.

But after having some arguments about the electric bill and the Power (watt) hungry PC giving the large brunt of the bill. I am very curious if there is any way, hopefully a windows background application, where I can use to monitor the amount of Watts used by the PC and its components during different usage of the PC. e.g. Watching a DVD, on Standby, Surfing the net.

I have a 550W PSU but I am pretty certain this is no where near the amount an internet surf is using. So is there any application I can use to give a close monitor of my Watt usage.

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## jjbtnc (Aug 27, 2007)

yes tis possible - one way is to get a socket adapter that does this from say maplins - you plug your pc socket into the adapter and then the adapter in to the wall socket, it then displays the power usage.

You can also get more detailed devices that work with the electric system of your house to identify the power usage of different devices. i saw them on bbc's click program a couple of weeks back


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/measure.html

here's more info on the subject

http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/computers.html


----------

